# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Help Pleeaase ! Increasing Rolladoor Security

## Justin

Hi All, 
We're demolishing our house soon to make way for a newie, and will be leaving the shed in place. I had planned to fortify the shed soon, but that plan's been bought forward now because some sh!thead smashed a shed window sometime between yesterday and this morning to do a bit of browsing. Thankfully there was a bunch of boxes inside stacked up against the window so no entry. Bloody hell, we haven't even demolished yet and already there's been a try-on, probably because the asbestos removal guy was in on Friday so it's obvious that demolition is coming up. The demolition guy said that as soon as people spot the power lines coming off, they think it's like a trash and treasure market to pinch stuff off the site.  
As we've shifted there's not much of interest (to your average dirtbag) inside; 4-5 cubes of timber, various household stuff that's not worth moving for the 12 month build time, and a little bit of woodworking stuff like sash clamps, sandpaper & various finishes etc. 
The shed is solid brick with three windows, a front roller door and a side roller door. As of this arvo I've got the windows and side roller door sorted from a security perspective, but the main rolladoor still needs to be done. The issue is that I want it secure but I still need it as an entry. Gotta be able to lay my hands on the timber stash from time to time - I've got an addiction to feed..... 
I read about putting a hasp & staple on each side of the bottom of the roller door - hasp on the concrete slab, staple on the door, and padlock it up. That seems reasonable, but nothing a pair of boltcutters and a crowbar couldn't fix. 
I know nothing's foolproof, but I'm trying to do the best I can because soon I'm going to have a shed sitting on an empty suburban block, which will then become a building site.  
Any shared tips or relevant experience would be most gratefully received. Also, some legal advice for if I give someone a tuneup after being lucky enough to catch them in the act ! 
Thanks,  
Justin.

----------


## rodm

Justin
If a thief has boltcutters then they are serious about gaining entry. 
Roller doors are not a very secure item anyway. A person can run and jump at a roller door and they bend in the middle and consequently pull out of the tracks on the side even if they are secured at the bottom. The roof can also be a point of entry for somebody that is serious. 
Really all you can do is make it look difficult to gain entry. My suggestion would be to remove everything from the shed and let them see through the window that there is nothing inside. It is a shame you are removing power as a security alarm is probably a good way to go as well.

----------


## Sturdee

Justin, there was a thread devoted to this issue a while back and was initiated by New Lou. A search should help as that thread had a number of good ideas.  
As to a tune up if you get lucky may I suggest that you forget this as it will be the quickest way to go to jail without passing go and collect your $200.00. :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## Justin

Thanks Peter, I had done a couple of searches on this but the heads-up on NewLou's post was just the ticket. 
Off to Bunnies tomorrow to see what I can put together.  
Cheers,  
Justin.

----------


## Article99

Just before you get carried away... I've always wondered why people bother trying to reinforce roller doors. Even with bolts and such to try and lock them, some scumbag always seems to get in. 
So, I devised this little baby...

----------


## bsrlee

I've had to do some similar work on increasing the security of my roller door, mainly because the gearing stripped in the power opener.  
First up - I removed the original locking bars that go to the central key lock & drilled holes in the rails at the sides that matched up with the sockets for the locking bars. I then put a padlock thru the hole - not perfect, but hard to get bolt cutters to, and even if they pull the sockets off the tape, they have to force it past every corrugation - lots of noise. 
The next step that I am contemplating is to get a large piece of angle iron - I have some old arch bar that may be long enough, I just need someone to help carry it  :Doh:   - and making 2 brackets to bolt to the wall each side of the roller - slide the angle iron into the brackets & padlock to a hasp bolted to the roller shutter - it will take an angle grinder to remove the bolt heads, specially if you use lock nuts & washers on the inside so the bolt just spins around when they try to undo it from the outside. 
Unfortunately they would probably steal any solar panel you fitted, or I would suggest a solar rechargeable battery alarm with mobile phone dialer - mate uses them on his containerised workshops - mains to keep the battery charged & the dialer goes to work if the power is cut off.

----------


## mixin

The hasp & staple is probably your only choice if a roller door is the only access point.  You should be able to find a sturdy, shielded design, that prevents access to the staple & lock hook section.  If not, weld up your own out of steel (like how a council gate into a park has it's lock covered).

----------


## TermiMonster

My advise would be don't leave tools of any value in there.  That's what the pros are after.
Unfortunately, kids are a different ball game, but much easier to keep out.
TM

----------


## Sturdee

> So, I devised this little baby...

  
For those interested in building one too, you can obtain the body parts from Ozwinner's Craporium.  :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------

